# Xfinity 1Gbps internet and new DVR - WOW



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

For those wanting to keep up with what the competition is working on...

This is Xfinity's entry into the 21st Century:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I haven't watched it yet, but I think I'd rather be in the Sonic.net 1Gbps area, $70 and no caps.

But, while I love more speed, I'm not sure how useful it necessarily is for home. You're still limited by how fast the remote server pushes out to you. My downloads from the Playstation Network didn't speed up when I went from 10Mbps DSL to 30Mbps FTTH as an example.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I think its primary use is going to be for their On Demand content, more so than general internet use. If you watch the video, the new DVR is very internet dependent.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Seems like DirecTV has some catching up to do...

Actually, a LOT of catching up to do....


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Seems like DirecTV has some catching up to do...
> 
> Actually, a LOT of catching up to do....


With Xfinity's target for all this being 2020...I think DIRECTV and every MSP has plenty of time to catch up.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Right, plus does DirecTV relay want to get into the ISP business? They do partner with ISPs, which ironically enough, sometimes are also competitors.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> I haven't watched it yet, but I think I'd rather be in the Sonic.net 1Gbps area, $70 and no caps.
> 
> But, while I love more speed, I'm not sure how useful it necessarily is for home. You're still limited by how fast the remote server pushes out to you. My downloads from the Playstation Network didn't speed up when I went from 10Mbps DSL to 30Mbps FTTH as an example.


Qwest>>>Centurylink has 40Mbps (20Mps in our area) and I haven't upgraded from 12Mbps for that very reason. Why should I pay for the extra speed when most sites cap out at 10Mbps? I'll pay the extra $5 to go from 892Kps to 5Mbps upload when the switch us to VDSL2. That will speed my YouTube uploads.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Forget the ISP biz - the GUI on the video was amazing.

Of course it IS easy to prototype beautiful software, much harder to actually build it.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Forget the ISP biz - the GUI on the video was amazing.
> 
> Of course it IS easy to prototype beautiful software, much harder to actually build it.


If I recall, he said it was in use in the Atlanta market as a test market.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Wow that looks cool, especially that search feature where you just type in the word without having to use triple tap, and that last button feature of bringing up the last 9 channels is very nice too. D* has got some competition brewing.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Davenlr said:


> If I recall, he said it was in use in the Atlanta market as a test market.


He said Georgia.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

"dpeters11" said:


> I haven't watched it yet, but I think I'd rather be in the Sonic.net 1Gbps area, $70 and no caps.
> 
> But, while I love more speed, I'm not sure how useful it necessarily is for home. You're still limited by how fast the remote server pushes out to you. My downloads from the Playstation Network didn't speed up when I went from 10Mbps DSL to 30Mbps FTTH as an example.


The usefulness would be for homes that use multiple Netflix feeds, on demand downloads, gaming, etc simultaneously. 10Mbps can max out pretty quick. Although 1Gbps may be a bit much for now.


----------

